# TV on your Computer.



## Mike (Aug 17, 2014)

This is a link to get TV on your PC.

Though the channels are mainly UK ones, the site is
based in Cyprus, so it may work anywhere in the World.

(link removed)

Mike.


----------



## oldman (Aug 19, 2014)

When I clicked on the link, there was a virus attached to it that my Norton Utilities blocked. Not everyone may get the virus that clicks on it, so you may want to try it. I also got some Malware.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2014)

It screwed up my PC.  I finally had to re-boot to get rid of it.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Mike (Aug 19, 2014)

I am sorry Oldman & Falcon that you have had problems
with this, I haven't and I have used it quite a lot since
I got it.
Nor have I heard of anybody else getting trouble with it.

Sorry.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks anyway Mike, but due to the security issues our members are having with the link, I have removed it.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 20, 2014)

.
We use McAfee and it had no problem with that site.
.


----------



## Mike (Aug 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks anyway Mike, but due to the security issues our members are having with the link, I have removed it.



Thank you SeaBreeze, I actually tried to remove it myself,
but there is no way to edit a post, that I can find anyway.

Mike.


----------



## oldman (Aug 20, 2014)

Mike said:


> I am sorry Oldman & Falcon that you have had problems
> with this, I haven't and I have used it quite a lot since
> I got it.
> Nor have I heard of anybody else getting trouble with it.
> ...




No worries. I was able to take care of the virus. I have a great software that really does a good job. But, thanks anyway.


----------

